# Help improving current diet for mass gaining



## Leeroy2014 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys & girls trying to develop some 'lean' mass over the next few months, been playing around with my diet and have come to the following;

08:00 - 1 scoop instant oats, 1 scoop of whey protein with water and handful of blueberries.

10:00 - 4 eggs (whole)

12:00 - 350 g chicken breast, 250 g long grain rice , mixed steamed veg.

15:00 - 1/4 tub of cottage cheese or quark with 4 rough oatcakes and a banana

18:00 - 300 g of turkey steak, 2 sweet potatoes, cup of green beans

19:00 - workout

20:30 - whey protein and 2 tbs of whole peanut butter

water intake is fine. Also supplementing with creatine, l glutamine, cod liver oil and multi vits.

My current weight is 76kg at 5'8 with BF around 10% ish . I have calculated macros and it appears carbs and fat are slightly low so I don't know if that needs altering ?

any suggestions and improvements that can be made would be very helpful 

thanks


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

1000 add a wholemeal bagel

Swap workout to pre evening meal.

IMO


----------



## Leeroy2014 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks pal, My workout time is pretty much fixed with working etc. Not enough hours in the day lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Add some oats to your post workout shake then :beer:


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Leeroy2014 said:


> Hi guys & girls trying to develop some 'lean' mass over the next few months, been playing around with my diet and have come to the following;
> 
> 08:00 - 1 scoop instant oats, 1 scoop of whey protein with water and handful of blueberries.
> 
> ...


First instinct would be peanut butter on the am. And more carbs eatlier in the day to fuel workouts and mass building.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

And two scoops of oats with whey, with a third of a scoop of flax seed (milled)


----------



## kingblog (Oct 19, 2013)

Keep fats away from workout, maybe high fat with protein for first and last meals. Nuts, whole eggs etc.


----------



## Leeroy2014 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------

